# Retour sur Parallels Desktop



## PlannedObsolescence (14 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Je viens de voir ce sujet récent, je me permets de faire un retour sur mon expérience (toute récente) de Parallels. J'ai voulu tenter BootCamp, mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir déplacer facilement la partition vers un support externe et le fait de devoir redémarrer sont assez bloquants _(EDIT : je n'avais pas vu le tutoriel de Locke ,mais disons que je n'ai pas (trop) envie de bidouiller))_.

Ma configuration est très modeste pour la virtualisation :
- MacBook Pro Early 2015 en configuration de base (8 GO RAM, 128 GO SSD, Core i5), dernier OS. Système virtualisé Windows 10 Pro.

J'ai testé VMWare Fusion et Parallels, installés sur le SSD interne. Le premier est une catastrophe sur ma machine. Très lent dès la fin de l'installation de Windows 10. Opérations de base (ouvrir le panneau de configuration, lancer un traitement de texte) lentes et peu fluides, températures CPU supérieures à 85°C et ventilateur qui tourne presque à fond en permanence. J'ai désinstallé après une heure.

Parallels : installation de Windows 10 guidée et très facile. Le système est ensuite très fluide, c'est assez bluffant je dois dire... Presque aucun ralentissement (pour un usage bureautique de base), et une très bonne intégration avec macOS (possibilité d'ouvrir les fichiers Windows avec des applis Mac par exemple).

J'ai acheté un SSD externe USB Samsung sur lequel je viens de déplacer ma machine virtuelle, c'est peut être un peu plus lent que le SSD interne, mais ça reste largement utilisable (un SSD interne de 128 Go est vraiment juste pour cet usage). Seul le son me pose des problèmes (haché dès que je fais une opération sur macOS en parallèle).

Attention aussi aux licences de Windows activées lors des tests de VM. N'activez pas Windows si vous comptez supprimer et recréer des machines avec la même licence... J'ai grillé une licence parce que j'ai réinstallé 3 fois Windows pendant mes tests (c'est très rapide avec un SSD...) sur des machines virtuelles différentes. Microsoft me refuse maintenant l'activation, même après avoir contacté leur support.

En bref, un bilan très positif pour l'instant !

PS Mon Mac arrive bientôt en fin d'AppleCare, j'ai décidé de l'"exploiter" à pleine puissance, mais j'ai peur de finir par griller des composants à cause de la température interne forcément plus élevée (c'était un MB Pro... en 2015 !).


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2020)

PlannedObsolescence a dit:


> J'ai acheté un SSD externe USB Samsung sur lequel je viens de déplacer ma machine virtuelle, c'est peut être un peu plus lent que le SSD interne, mais ça reste largement utilisable (un SSD interne de 128 Go est vraiment juste pour cet usage).


Assez logique car quand je remarque ma VM de Windows 10 dans Parallels 15, elle fait presque 50 Go sans beaucoup de softs installés !


----------

